# Kobo books



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Since I'm getting a Literati this week, I've been looking at Kobo's site trying to find some children's books, but I'm not having much luck.  When I put in a search for Children's Books, it comes up with stuff I sure wouldn't want for young children.  Does anyone know if they have any pre-school type books?  I've put myself on the wait list for a bunch from the Philadelphia library, but I would like to get something I can download right away.  Is Kobo the only place to buy books for the Literati?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the only ePub books that won't work on the Literati are books from Barnes & Noble and Apple.  Not sure what age you're getting them for, but I see some children's books in the Sony store.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Patricia,

I have a Literati and went to the Kobo store, but can't even figure out how to download a book to my Literati.  I registered, found a book I wanted (free), but couldn't for the life of me get it to download.  I guess I'm spoiled with the Kindle.  If you figure out how to make it work, could you post instructions for the illiterate Literati owner?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> Hi Patricia,
> 
> I have a Literati and went to the Kobo store, but can't even figure out how to download a book to my Literati. I registered, found a book I wanted (free), but couldn't for the life of me get it to download. I guess I'm spoiled with the Kindle. If you figure out how to make it work, could you post instructions for the illiterate Literati owner?


It definitely makes you appreciate the Kindle (so did my Sony, so does my nook!).

Are you trying to go to the store on the Literati itself? I think that's normally the easiest way unless you have a discount code to use - I couldn't find a way to enter a discount code on the Literati itself. I just downloaded the free copy of Jane Eyre as a test - it's one of the things that makes you appreciate the speed of downloading to the Kindle. Once I got to to the store page for the book I just clicked on Download and the process started. But it syncs and checks for bookmarks and that takes a couple of minutes. Just checked though and it's in my Library now.

I did download a few books over the weekend using a $1 discount that allowed me to get them all free. Those I bought through Kobobooks on the computer so I could use the discount code. I downloaded them to Adobe Digital Editions. They were also added to my Literati's library, so the next time I turned it on they were there. I also dumped them into Calibre and changed the metadata so I could change the titles & put them in order, and I put those on my nook for daytime reading.

If you use ADE, which you need for library books anyway, be sure you register it, and use the same email & password you used for the Kobo account. (Helps them talk to each other.) If you don't authorize/register ADE with an email & password, you're locking the books to that particular computer and if you try to use ADE on another computer, any books from Kobo won't transfer over to the new computer.


----------

